# What religions and modern philosophies do you consider to be satanically inspired?



## dudley (Apr 19, 2011)

The following two quotes are by Charles Spurgeon and Martin Luther.

"The history of that human ignorance which calls itself 'philosophy,' is absolutely identical with the history of fools! If ones were to write the history of folly, he would have to give several chapters to philosophy, and those chapters would be more revealing than any others." - Charles Spurgeon, The Greatest Fight in the World. 

"For, where God built a church, there the devil would also build a chapel ... In such sort is the devil always God's ape." - Martin Luther, 1566. 

I believe Martin Luther and Charles Spurgeon were speaking about False Religions, and Philosophies which are really satanically inspired. 

What religions and modern philosophies do you consider to be false and satanically inspired.?

I believe the philosophy of Humanism is satanically inspired , I believe Islam and Roman Catholicism and the papacy are satanically inspired or influenced . What do you say and think?


----------



## rbcbob (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree with you on RC and Islam. To that I would add Mormonism. If you Google "Islam and Mormonism compared" you may be surprised by the commonalities between them.


----------



## dudley (Apr 19, 2011)

rbcbob said:


> I agree with you on RC and Islam. To that I would add Mormonism. If you Google "Islam and Mormonism compared" you may be surprised by the commonalities between them.


 
I think I agree with you about Mormonism. I think it is as Satanically inspired as RC and Islam. I think it did not register in my mind because so much publicity is given to Roman Catholicism and Islam.....but I will add Mormonism.


----------



## MW (Apr 19, 2011)

dudley said:


> I believe Islam and Roman Catholicism and the papacy are satanically inspired or influenced . What do you say and think?


 
Titus 1:12, 13, all truth is God's truth. To demolish everything as equally worthless is not pure, verse 15. On that basis I reject the attempt to equate Mohammedanism and Romanism. There are Christians amongst Romanists, not amongst Mohammedans. We reject Mohammedanism as a false religion; we reject Romanism as a corruption of the true religion.


----------



## MMasztal (Apr 19, 2011)

I would go further and toss in all non-Judeo/Christian religions and the Christian cults (J.W., Mormons, Christian Science, etc). To that add the new movements from heretics like Rob Bell and the pluralism found in the book, “The Shack”. Basically, anything that seeks to add or provide a means, other than Christ alone, by which we are saved. 

For philosophies, secular humanism/atheism and pantheism. But there are other more knowledgable here who can add to my list.


----------



## dudley (Apr 19, 2011)

armourbearer said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Islam and Roman Catholicism and the papacy are satanically inspired or influenced . What do you say and think?
> ...



After reading your post and Titus 1:12,13 I think I will change my position, I will agree with you...."We reject Mohammedanism as a false religion; we reject Romanism as a corruption of the true religion". I should have been more careful. I always say in many posts that the Romanists corrupted the true Gospel and the true church and the Protestant Reformers returned to the true Gospel and church Christ intended.

Thank you for your response to my thread and question.

I will add however that I believe that the Romanists and the papacy , which I think is an anti Christ institution, have so badly corrupted the Gospel with so many false teachings and rituals that I see Roman Catholicism as a false Christian cult. Her teachings such as the Roman catholic mass which denies the finished work of Christ on the cross and makes those Christian followers caught in the bondage of popery and the Romanists believe that faith in Jesus Christ is not enough to save. 
They are falsely taught they must earn their salvation which is as we know as Reformed Protestants know is impossible because of the fact of mans total depravity. Thus many Christians who are Roman catholics end up despairing and loose faith. That is to me one of the many ways Satan through the papacy; which I again reiterate that I believe is a anti Christ institution, has influenced the Roman catholic church and made her a false Christian church with a false gospel. I will not say False religion and yes there are many good Christians deceived by the lie of Roman Catholicism ,I was one of them.

The Romanist have gone so far as to actually distort the true meaning and nature of the Lords Supper with their foul teaching of transubstantiation and her blasphemous mass. Which then has them worshipping a piece of bread instead of the savior himself and the Giver who is the Father in heaven.

Matthew 15:9 But in vain they do worship me, teaching [for] doctrines the commandments of men. 

Mark7:7 Howbeit in vain do they worship me, teaching [for] doctrines the commandments of men.

I could go on with the list of distortions ; Mariology. Purgatory and many more false teachings with no biblical basis

I have found that several cradle Protestants, Reformed Protestants both Presbyterians and Baptists while understanding what we believe as Protestants do not grasp the apostasy and heresies of Roman Catholicism which is why we are Protestants. As a Protestants I believe that we proclaim the truth of the Gospel and stand for the true message of salvation that it is through Christ alone. However as Protestants we also PROTEST the abominations and heresies of Roman Catholicism. Genuine love demands the identification of the antichrist power so that no honest person will be deceived, for eternity is at stake. While identifying the Roman Catholic Church as the antichrist power, there are many sincere Christians that many of Christ’s true followers are still members of that church. However they are unaware of the great deception under which they worship. I believe the Savior died for them as well. I guess that is why I am such a supporter of evangelizing Catholics.


----------



## athanatos (Apr 20, 2011)

New Church

aka Swedenborgianism


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 20, 2011)

All of them!


----------



## discipulo (Apr 20, 2011)

There is a cultic line going back to Nimrod, the founder of Babel, that is called the mystery-religion(s) that connects a lot of cults of Kabbalistic - Gnostic - Esoteric - inclination

this kind of pagan sincretism that one finds today in Free Masonry, New Age, etc. Interesting the reference of Revelation 17:5

Charles Chiniquy,a former roman priest, would say the RCC is pretty dark and deceived - deceiving

Even Malachi Martin, who remained a roman catholic priest all his life, blatantly wrote that there was a satanic cult inside the RRC and that many cases of pedophilia are first of all of satanic and ritual sex magic origin.

quote:

Former vatican insider Malachi Martin's asserted that a "Satanic Enthronement ceremony" took place in the Vatican in 1963.

The result of this ritual meant the Vatican manifested what clerics referred to as the 'Superforce." 

Martin had first made reference to a diabolic rite held in Rome in his 1990 non-fiction best-seller about geopolitics and the Vatican, The Keys of This Blood, p 632 where he wrote:

"Most frighteningly for [Pope] John Paul [II], he had come up against the irremovable presence of a malign strength in his own Vatican and in certain bishops' chancelleries. It was what knowledgeable Churchmen called the 'superforce.' Rumors, always difficult to verify, tied its installation to the beginning of Pope Paul VI's reign in 1963. Indeed Paul had alluded somberly to 'the smoke of Satan, which has entered the Sanctuary'... an oblique reference to an enthronement ceremony by Satanists in the Vatican. 

Besides, the incidence of Satanic pedophilia --rites and practices-- was already documented among certain bishops and priests as widely dispersed as Turin, in Italy, and South Carolina, in the United States. The cultic acts of satanic pedophilia are considered by professionals to be the culmination of the Fallen Archangel's rites."..


----------



## dudley (Apr 20, 2011)

discipulo said:


> There is a cultic line going back to Nimrod, the founder of Babel, that is called the mystery-religion(s) that connects a lot of cults of Kabbalistic - Gnostic - Esoteric - inclination
> 
> this kind of pagan sincretism that one finds today in Free Masonry, New Age, etc. Interesting the reference of Revelation 17:5
> 
> ...


 

I thank you all for your input. Your comments Cesar, about the Vatican and acts of satanic pedophilia and the smoke of Satan present is definitely present in the sanctuary of Roman Catholicism and I think is very true. I have read all of this before. The vast number of clerics involved in pedophilia is I think the most disturbing facts about the RCC . When I read the news and sexual scandals involving Roman catholic clerics around the globe I am thankful I was granted by the grace by God conversion to the Reformed faith and Protestantism. I am thankful I am now a Protestant. If I were still a Roman catholic I would be highly disillusioned. I do think the papacy and Roman Catholicism is a false Christian cult and as such Satan has his claws and disguise of deceit wrapped all around her. It is why I so vehemently renounce Roman Catholicism and the papacy and the pope and all her false teachings which I believe are inspired by evil forces to keep so many from hearing the true Gospel of Salvation. We who are Protestants have so much to be thankful for , primarily that we have the true Gospel of the Lord Jesus Christ. I thank God I am now a Protestant and a Presbyterian.
I pray for many other Roman Catholics to be brought out of the bondage of the Romanists and popery and be converted and ’born again ’ into the Reformed Faith and Protestantism.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 20, 2011)

dudley said:


> "The history of that human ignorance which calls itself 'philosophy,' is absolutely identical with the history of fools! If ones were to write the history of folly, he would have to give several chapters to philosophy, and those chapters would be more revealing than any others." - Charles Spurgeon,



That's so good - thanks for posting it , Dudley! I spent several of my formative years acquiring an honours degree in philosophy, but really, the only qualification i can think of is that Plato did try his very best


----------



## Rufus (Apr 20, 2011)

If you mean Satanically inspired via the fact that its false, and all falsehood comes from the king of liars, than much is.
If you mean Satan made some secret pact with many of them, not necessarily a lot (perhaps Occult). 
Humans in there own pride and depravity can come up with a bunch of stuff that is false, and therefore bad, and if you mean the first one than this fits right in there. I look more towards the second definition.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Apr 22, 2011)

Romanism. So close to the liberating truth, just false enough to keep you in bondage. Probably the Devil's greatest achievement. I know I was sure tricked by it.


----------



## dudley (Apr 25, 2011)

Reformed Thomist said:


> Romanism. So close to the liberating truth, just false enough to keep you in bondage. Probably the Devil's greatest achievement. I know I was sure tricked by it.


 
I agree completely and say Amen Brother Tyler...Roman Catholicism is probably the Devil's greatest achievement. I too was tricked most of my life. One has to be enslaved to the bondage of the Romanists and then freed by Gods grace to realize how much a deceit Roman Catholicism really is.. a masterful work of the devil himself. The Reformers knew and I think all like you and me who at one time were Roman catholic also know. That is why many call her the Bride of Satan....and why she should be renounced by all who profess to be Protestant. I renounce her ...and her pope....and her lies ....


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 25, 2011)

rbcbob said:


> I agree with you on RC and Islam. To that I would add Mormonism. If you Google "Islam and Mormonism compared" you may be surprised by the commonalities between them.



Very interesting, Bob. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 26, 2011)

dudley said:


> I see Roman Catholicism as a false Christian cult.


I would not make this statement, Dudley. I would, however, align myself with this one:

http://www.pcahistory.org/pca/2-089.doc



> _It is the unanimous opinion of all the Reformed churches, that the whole papal body, though once a branch of the visible church, has long since become utterly corrupt, and hopelessly apostate._



AMR


----------



## JennyG (Apr 26, 2011)

Reformed Thomist said:


> Romanism. So close to the liberating truth, just false enough to keep you in bondage. Probably the Devil's greatest achievement. I know I was sure tricked by it.



allowing for the fact that *everything* not of the truth is ultimately being orchestrated by Satan, this is my candidate too. Rome has the true faith like a hostage, so close to itself that it's often impossible to shoot at one without wounding the other. That's why it's such a hard one to argue against with people who don't understand the issues (most of the population of Scotland). If you can make a charge against Rome stick, the next thing you're going to find is that your hearer takes it as an indictment of the Christian faith as a whole, which you've just shot down in flames


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi:

The Critical Text of the Greek New Testament.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Apr 26, 2011)

CalvinandHodges said:


> The Critical Text of the Greek New Testament.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 26, 2011)

Reformed Thomist said:


> Originally Posted by CalvinandHodges
> The Critical Text of the Greek New Testament.



that's very creepy, but I'm not sure I'm understanding!

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------

I meant the clip is creepy, not the critical text of the Greek NT


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Apr 27, 2011)

JennyG said:


> Reformed Thomist said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by CalvinandHodges
> ...


 
Oh, the 'Michael-Jackson-eating-popcorn-in-_Thriller_' GIF is just a meme meant to convey that the poster shall enjoy sitting back and watching the fallout after someone says something controversial (like, that the Critical Text is a product of Satan).


----------



## JennyG (Apr 27, 2011)

I understand, just the equivalent of
But actually, the longer you look at that little bit of video, the more disturbing it starts to get....try it!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi:

As it is a false philosophy: the Philosophy that produces the Critical Text is Satanic in origin.

Blessings,

-Rob


----------



## HoldFast (Apr 27, 2011)

CalvinandHodges said:


> As it is a false philosophy: the Philosophy that produces the Critical Text is Satanic in origin.



What philosophy is this exactly?


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Joshua:

The Critical Text advocates, or, as they like to label themselves today - the "Eclectic" Text - postulates a series of principles as the means of determining the original autographs. Dr. Carson, in his book, "The King James Version Debate: A Plea for Realism," notes these principles in chapter 4. Some of these principles which I would label as false, Colossians 2:8, are: The Genealogical method, the "older" mss are necessarily better, the "weighing" of mss, the shorter reading is to be preferred, and, the more difficult reading is to be preferred.

It can be demonstrated that these principles fail on several matters. They fail in having no Scriptural support, a lack of common sense, poor logic, and contrary textual evidence. If this philosophy (a set of principles used to determine reality) are excised, then the Eclectic text has no basis in fact.

Blessings,

Rob


----------

